# Tax interview on Amazon is going to make my head EXPLODE.



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought I was doing everything right as a non-US resident (I'm Canadian). I read tutorials and followed all the steps. I got an EIN number from the IRS. I figured I would set up my tax stuff with Amazon a couple weeks before I publish my first book.

But now I've hit this lovely roadblock:



> A U.S. TIN can take the form of an Individual Tax Identification Number (ITIN), Social Security Number (SSN) or Employer Identification Number (EIN). *If you are completing the interview as an individual or on behalf of an individual that is the beneficial owner, you may not enter an Employer Identification Number (EIN) unless your income is effectively connected with a U.S. trade or business and you are completing IRS Form W-8ECI.*


When I got my EIN, I indicated I was a sole-proprietorship, which the IRS accepted no problem because it means I am the sole owner of my business. Totally accurate.

Amazon isn't giving me a sole-proprietorship option. I either submit my information as an individual, or the next closest would be a partnership. If I submit as an individual, it won't let me complete the interview because of that bolded bit up there. If I submit as a partnership, I can complete the form but get an "Invalid!" message after that it doesn't match the IRS records.

What am I doing wrong?? I thought an EIN was all I needed? Why would the IRS give me an EIN if I can't use it for the purpose I told them I needed it?

Really hoping someone has some thoughts on this, because I am thiiiis close to exploding from frustration...

M.W


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Nope, you need a TIN, I think that's what it's called. I sent my verified copy of my passport and it was rejected, so now I need to send my original document.  I read that EIN many times and figured it was the wrong thing to send. So I went the other way, but a passport copy was all I needed, so it said.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Midnight Whimsy said:


> I thought I was doing everything right as a non-US resident (I'm Canadian). I read tutorials and followed all the steps. I got an EIN number from the IRS. I figured I would set up my tax stuff with Amazon a couple weeks before I publish my first book.
> 
> But now I've hit this lovely roadblock:
> 
> ...


I just had to fill in the tax interview on CreateSpace and I had this same issue - Canadian, sole proprietorship, yadda yadda. At first I put 'Individual', and then didn't get the EIN option, so I went back and looked at the other options. There isn't one for sole proprietorship, so I picked corporation, and it gave me the EIN option, so I filled it in, and sent it off, and I haven't got any emails from CS telling me it's wrong, so hopefully that worked.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Douglas E Wright said:


> Nope, you need a TIN, I think that's what it's called. I sent my verified copy of my passport and it was rejected, so now I need to send my original document. I read that EIN many times and figured it was the wrong thing to send. So I went the other way, but a passport copy was all I needed, so it said.


Wow, that sounds like a nightmare. The general consensus on the internet (and my impression from IRS) is that EIN should be fine because, by Canadian definitions anyway, I am a business and not an individual. I'm wondering if it's just an oversight with Amazon's "interview"...



ShayneRutherford said:


> I just had to fill in the tax interview on CreateSpace and I had this same issue - Canadian, sole proprietorship, yadda yadda. At first I put 'Individual', and then didn't get the EIN option, so I went back and looked at the other options. There isn't one for sole proprietorship, so I picked corporation, and it gave me the EIN option, so I filled it in, and sent it off, and I haven't got any emails from CS telling me it's wrong, so hopefully that worked.


 I just tried that and it still says "Invalid!" after I complete everything... Ugh.

M.W


----------



## Tasman (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a NZ resident so I'm not sure if what I had to do is of relevance to you. Before I go any further, a question: are you talking about filling out the W-8BEN form to send in to Amazon after you were issued the EIN number?


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Tasman said:


> I'm a NZ resident so I'm not sure if what I had to do is of relevance to you. Before I go any further, a question: are you talking about filling out the W-8BEN form to send in to Amazon after you were issued the EIN number?


I am trying to complete the Amazon "Tax Interview", which it prompts you to do when you create an account. It's a sort of questionnaire that fills out the W-8BEN form for you.

I did some more research and seem to have figured out what I was doing wrong. I filled it out as individual, and when I got to the question about doing business in the US, I answered yes instead of no. This took me to questions about royalties, and I was able to complete the interview. It is now "submitted" for IRS review, which is further than I got before, so fingers crossed.

M.W


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I gave up in the end. I'm a Brit so now I take a 30% hit on all my US earnings. It's a pain but it was almost easier than trying to satisfy that questionaire.


----------



## August8 (Sep 5, 2014)

That's really strange. I read on another forum that Amazon doesn't need an EIN number now as long as you have your foreign tax number and fill out your address properly. It completes the W-8BEN form for you as you fill in your answers. I can't remember if they requested an EIN from me or not now.


----------



## Tasman (Oct 29, 2012)

Midnight Whimsy said:


> I am trying to complete the Amazon "Tax Interview", which it prompts you to do when you create an account. It's a sort of questionnaire that fills out the W-8BEN form for you.
> 
> M.W


Things must have changed since I went through the process a couple of years ago; I simly filled out the W-8BEN form from the IRS website and used that one form for everyone (Amazon, Smashwords, D2D etc). Glad you've got it sorted.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

A similar thing happened recently with CreateSpace. When I entered my EIN I was able to get it to work (others reported it wouldn't accept an EIN), but then CreateSpace sent me an email telling me that the IRS had rejected the number. I tried again, and sure enough I could no longer enter an EIN into the online form. However, it did allow me to enter my SIN (social insurance number for non-Canadians) into the line asking for a foreign tax ID number. It accepted that number right away and my tax withholding was immediately set to 0% that day. I'd check to see if there's a similar option on Amazon's tax interview.


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

The IRS apparently changed their policy (or "clarified" it) on this topic and you should be able to use a foreign TIN  on the W8-BEN, not an EIN or an ITIN. The point of the latter two are for people or businesses that need to file a US tax return. There's another form, not the W8-BEN, for foreign businesses which do business in the US and might have a tax liability. For an individual claiming the treaty exemption, you  do use the W8-BEN and use your foreign tax identification number. 

The whole point of that form is so that when the IRS goes after Amazon for not withholding tax from you, they have something to defend themselves with.  

Anyway, that's my understanding but I'm not a tax accountant.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

As a foreign individual (though to me I'm the one at home and everyone else is foreign) you need an ITIN to claim tax treaty benefits. (I assume and EIN does the same for companies etc.) But you don't need one to sell on Amazon etc. So I just filled out the W8 BEN that they sent me without having done a W7 in advance to get an ITIN, and scrawled N/A over the tax treaty parts. Having no tax number should still be fine - although I get hit with the 30% withholding tax.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going through this now with Createspace. It's very frustrating because (a) I already sent them my EIN/W8-BEN back in 2012 and (b) I can't seem to get beyond the second page no matter what I input. An error message keeps getting generated. I think I'll have to call them.

I think I already had to go through this with KDP a few months ago, and I *think* the problem was that Amazon is using some automated system or scanner to process all the W8-BENs they were sent. And then they probably weren't properly proofed afterwords, because the stuff auto-filled in the Tax Interview form contained weird misspellings of what was in the actual W8-BEN I sent them - it looked like typical OCR errors. And then that gets sent to the IRS or compared with what they have on file and doesn't match. Annoying.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

ShayneRutherford said:


> I just had to fill in the tax interview on CreateSpace and I had this same issue - Canadian, sole proprietorship, yadda yadda. At first I put 'Individual', and then didn't get the EIN option, so I went back and looked at the other options. There isn't one for sole proprietorship, so I picked corporation, and it gave me the EIN option, so I filled it in, and sent it off, and I haven't got any emails from CS telling me it's wrong, so hopefully that worked.


Yes. Same here. Since going full time, I am officially the director of my own company, all legally registered etc. So corporation>director>EIN worked and they love me again


----------



## LanceGreencastle (Nov 25, 2011)

ChrisWard said:


> I gave up in the end. I'm a Brit so now I take a 30% hit on all my US earnings. It's a pain but it was almost easier than trying to satisfy that questionaire.


As far as I know because you have paid tax on your income in the US your income may be not be liable for tax in the UK. That's how it works here in Ireland. The tax treaties are to avoid double taxation, so if you pay your tax in one country your income is not taxed in the other. At the very least you should get some tax credit for the tax you have already paid in the US.
Again I am not an accountant or lawyer and tax laws and treaties are different in and between different countries. So check with a local tax expert to be sure.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

If I remember rightly, back in 2012, I just filled in the W7, supplied a notarised copy of my passport and got my ITIN.

I do hope I'm not going to have to go through this rigmarole again. :-(


----------



## David Penny (Jun 8, 2014)

I applied with an ITIN as well. Reading this thread (and some others elsewhere) it seems that this issue is only a problem where you obtained an EIN rather than an ITIN. Like Geraldine, I sincerely hope this is the case, too. It hasn't been an issue for me so far, and I've just uploaded a new book.

If even David Gaughran is having problems what hope is there for us mere mortals?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

The most important thing with these numbers whether ITIN or EIN is what you enter for your name, address, and tax number MUST match the IRS database. A real person is not looking BTW, until you fail to pay what you owe, THEN they are definitely looking at you.

I have had times where I entered everything correctly but use Mark E Cooper instead of Mark Edward Cooper. Guess what happens? That's right. ERROR. Another time I used my full name and another number the IRS had issued. ERROR again because that one had been issued to Mark E Cooper! Sigh. Now I use my company name and its tax ID and no more problems.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Guys, before this goes any further into EIN and ITIN talk, I'm reposting this, which summarises the *current* position:



555aaa said:


> The IRS apparently changed their policy (or "clarified" it) on this topic and you should be able to use a foreign TIN on the W8-BEN, not an EIN or an ITIN. The point of the latter two are for people or businesses that need to file a US tax return. There's another form, not the W8-BEN, for foreign businesses which do business in the US and might have a tax liability. For an individual claiming the treaty exemption, you do use the W8-BEN and use your foreign tax identification number.


Cliff Notes version: use your local tax number for both Amazon KDP and Createspace. You no longer need an EIN/ITIN.


----------



## sharjo (May 14, 2014)

I'm Canadian, and I completed the KDP tax interview mere moments ago. I put my company name initially, but when given the choice I put my own name in. When they asked for a foreign tax id number, I put in my SIN. They didn't ask for an EIN or anything else.  I got through it in about 3 minutes.

It's being "reviewed" right now, but if I run into any problems I'll be sure to provide an update here.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Cliff Notes version: use your local tax number for both Amazon KDP and Createspace. You no longer need an EIN/ITIN.


If my form with my EIN gets rejected, I will try this next. Wish I'd known to try it first, sounds easier and much more clearcut...

M.W


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

If you don't use your ITIN on a US Tax return within a five year period, you will lose it.

http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/Individual-Taxpayer-Identification-Number-%28ITIN%29

"Individual Taxpayer Identification Numbers (ITINs) will expire if not used on a federal income tax return for any year during a period of five consecutive years, the Internal Revenue Service announced today. That is, the IRS will not deactivate an ITIN that has been used on at least one tax return in the past five years. To give all interested parties time to adjust and allow the IRS to reprogram its systems, the IRS will not begin deactivating ITINs until 2016"

ITINs are meant for people who aren't eligible for US Social Security but need to file a US tax return (such as foreign students working in the US).

The W8-BEN instructions were revised in Feb 2014 so that is worth reviewing and note that EINs are not used on this form any more.

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-prior/iw8ben--2014.pdf

This is the line in the instructions that says you can use your foreign TIN in lieu of a SSN or ITIN:

If you do not have an SSN and are not eligible to get
one, you can get an individual taxpayer identification
number (ITIN). To apply for an ITIN, file Form W-7 with the
IRS. It usually takes 4-6 weeks to get an ITIN. To claim
certain treaty benefits, you must complete line 5 by
submitting an SSN or ITIN, or line 6 by providing a foreign
tax identification number (foreign TIN).

And the form's line 5 and 6 are:
5) U.S. taxpayer identification number (SSN or ITIN), if required (see instructions)
6) Foreign tax identifying number (see instructions


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

PaulineMRoss said:


> Guys, before this goes any further into EIN and ITIN talk, I'm reposting this, which summarises the *current* position:
> 
> Cliff Notes version: use your local tax number for both Amazon KDP and Createspace. You no longer need an EIN/ITIN.


If you do this fine, but they WILL withold 30% for tax. It says it right there on the online forms at those places.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> If you do this fine, but they WILL withold 30% for tax. It says it right there on the online forms at those places.


I've filled in the online forms for both CreateSpace and KDP using my UK tax number, and both accepted it without a problem AND confirmed afterwards that my withholding tax would be 0%. In both cases, I selected the 'individual' option. It might be different for those who operate as limited companies. And anyone who has to complete a US tax return will still need an ITIN. But the EIN is no longer needed. The rules have changed.


----------



## sharjo (May 14, 2014)

PaulineMRoss said:


> I've filled in the online forms for both CreateSpace and KDP using my UK tax number, and both accepted it without a problem AND confirmed afterwards that my withholding tax would be 0%. In both cases, I selected the 'individual' option. It might be different for those who operate as limited companies. And anyone who has to complete a US tax return will still need an ITIN. But the EIN is no longer needed. The rules have changed.


I can confirm. Was never asked for an EIN when I filled out the questionnaire yesterday, and it showed that 0% will be withheld. This was very easy.

If anyone is having trouble with the form is likely answering a question in a manner that they shouldn't.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Help! I don't have a UTR. I'm a housewife and haven't worked for nearly 30 years. Any suggestions ( I do have an NI number)?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Edward M. Grant said:


> So, uh, why did Createspace say 0% withholding after I gave them my SIN?


Okay I give up, why?


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Lyndawrites said:


> Help! I don't have a UTR. I'm a housewife and haven't worked for nearly 30 years. Any suggestions ( I do have an NI number)?


Just contact HMRC and register as self-employed. They will give you a UTR. You can do the whole thing online.

And PS: housewives work as hard as anyone else, they just don't get paid for it.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, Pauline. You're a star, and I agree about housewives working hard.


----------



## Mugwump (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't know if this is helpful since I'm a US citizen, but it took me months of emails with customer support and calls to the IRS to be able to use an EIN as a sole proprietor on Amazon's tax interview. (My company is a registered LLC in Minnesota filing as a sole proprietor.) 

The trick is that, even if you're filling it out as an individual, if you're using an EIN the name of the "person" filing must match EXACTLY whatever person/entity is listed as the FIRST name on the IRS form SS-4. My SS-4 had my LLC's name first and my name second. B&N and Smashwords tax interviews were fine with me entering the name on the second line. Amazon's kept rejecting it until I put the LLC's name as the "individual/sole proprietor" and signed the interview with my own name. 

Amazon had been trying to tell me that I had to use my own social and that's why I was getting an error, but the IRS says that it's a bad idea to give your social to Amazon and that's what EINs are for and that once they're assigned you have the right to use them anywhere you'd use a social. Finally an Amazon rep pointed out the quirk in their system that causes it to throw out applications that don't match the info on the SS-4 *exactly*.


----------



## VictoriaScribens (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, man, I'm hoping I didn't do anything wrong when I had to re-input my tax information for CreateSpace this past month. I did what Shayne Rutherford did:



ShayneRutherford said:


> I just had to fill in the tax interview on CreateSpace and I had this same issue - Canadian, sole proprietorship, yadda yadda. At first I put 'Individual', and then didn't get the EIN option, so I went back and looked at the other options. There isn't one for sole proprietorship, so I picked corporation, and it gave me the EIN option, so I filled it in, and sent it off, and I haven't got any emails from CS telling me it's wrong, so hopefully that worked.


I am registered as a sole proprietor for Underhill Books, so ... that's what I did. However, I do need to change my address shortly, because my business is registered in Nova Scotia and I've just moved to PEI and need to do it over again. (The headaches.) I'm not sure whether I should phone CreateSpace and tell them I need to do it again because I've changed my address, and use my SIN then instead of the EIN. Any thoughts?


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

Help!
I just got my EIN and did my haters-keep-on-hating-walk all the way to KDP, excited to update the tax interview, then promptly got rapped on the knuckles for _using_ the EIN number. After entering the number it forces me to say *'Yes'* to


> Effectively Connected Income (ECI) - Operate business in the U.S.
> The exemption or reduction to the standard rate of withholding where a tax treaty operates does not apply if you have a permanent establishment in the United States and the property giving rise to the income is effectively connected with this permanent establishment.
> *Do you own and or operate a business in the United States selling services, products, or merchandise?
> -Yes
> ...


All the guides I have seen tell me to answer this question *'No'*, but if I do it gives me an error telling me to go back and remove my EIN. 

This is the message I get:


> You provided an Employer Identification Number (EIN) on a previous screen. If you are completing the interview as an individual or on behalf of an individual that is the beneficial owner, you may not enter an EIN unless your income is effectively connected with a U.S. trade or business and you are completing IRS Form W-8ECI. Please click 'Previous' to correct your previous inputs.


Long story short, I think it makes me complete a W-8ECI instead. I followed the trail all the way to the electronic signature page to check it out, and there was _no sign of the Tax Treaty page_. And in the bottom of the page it said something along the lines of "when you are satisfied with your W-8ECI, click to submit".

I tried (many, many times) and this is the only way to complete the interview if I use my EIN. It won't accept anything else.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

PiiaBre said:


> I tried (many, many times) and this is the only way to complete the interview if I use my EIN. It won't accept anything else.


This is because the new rules (or interpretation thereof) don't want anyone using an EIN unless they actually have business in the US. If you're just receiving royalties, you don't need an EIN. You just enter your tax ID issued by your home country's tax authority.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

PiiaBre said:


> Help!
> I just got my EIN and did my haters-keep-on-hating-walk all the way to KDP, excited to update the tax interview, then promptly got rapped on the knuckles for _using_ the EIN number. After entering the number it forces me to say *'Yes'* to
> All the guides I have seen tell me to answer this question *'No'*, but if I do it gives me an error telling me to go back and remove my EIN.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what happened to me. (I didn't know about using my Canadian SIN at this point.) I ended up answering YES, which took me to questions about royalties. I completed the form that way, and it is now in the "review" stage.

If you want to wait, I will update this thread with whether it goes through as I did it or not. If not, I will try my country's tax number instead.

M.W


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.

Pauline, I found that out too late (if someone can tell me what that is in Latin, I'll put it on my coat-of-arms). Is the Tax ID you mean something issued to everyone (my country doesn't have that) or is it a business owner Tax ID? Too bad they don't accept a Social Security Number, because that I could give them.

Midnight Whimsy, yes, please keep us updated. I hope everything works out for you. 
Just when you start to understand the rules they change them, argh.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

And I just checked. All clear with a 0% withholding! I think the idea is, you answer "yes" to the "doing business in the US" question because, as an author, I am entering into a business contract with a US company (Amazon). Ergo, doing business in the US.

If I weren't an individual but a company, then my business would be in Canada, so my answer to that question would be "no".

That's my interpretation, anyway; I am most certainly not an expect.

Good luck!

M.W


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

Midnight Whimsy said:


> And I just checked. All clear with a 0% withholding! I think the idea is, you answer "yes" to the "doing business in the US" question because, as an author, I am entering into a business contract with a US company (Amazon). Ergo, doing business in the US.
> 
> If I weren't an individual but a company, then my business would be in Canada, so my answer to that question would be "no".


Yay, congrats! That's good news. I'm taking notes.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

dgaughran said:


> I'm going through this now with Createspace. It's very frustrating because (a) I already sent them my EIN/W8-BEN back in 2012 and (b) I can't seem to get beyond the second page no matter what I input. An error message keeps getting generated.


Same here.

In the end I ticked 'corporation' instead of 'individual'. That worked - opened up a window that wasn't available before - one that allowed me to enter EIN . After that all went smoothly. However, I think it's a bit odd.


----------



## Jac1106 (Jan 13, 2012)

You are not "doing business in the US" when you publish your books on Amazon. Amazon is the one doing business in the US.

As per the new guidelines, even if you have your EIN, you don't need to use it anymore (at least with Amazon, not sure with Createspace, Apple and the others). Just use the TIN issued by your country's tax bureau or something.

***

Applying for a U.S. TIN (Taxpayer ID Number)

Non-U.S. publishers are not required to have a U.S. TIN in order to sell on Amazon, unless their income is effectively connected with a U.S. trade or business.

Non-U.S. publishers resident in a country that maintains an income tax treaty with the U.S. and that issues tax identification numbers used for income tax reporting purposes may enter their foreign (non-U.S.) income tax identification number in KDP's tax interview to claim treaty benefits (i.e., a reduced rate of U.S. tax withholding on their royalty income). For a list of countries that have an income tax treaty with the United States, check the IRS website.

If, however, a publisher is resident in a country that maintains an income tax treaty with the U.S. but the country does not issue a tax identification number used for income tax reporting purposes, they must provide a U.S. TIN to claim treaty benefits.

You can apply for a U.S. TIN by following the instructions below to obtain either an Individual Taxpayer Identification Number (ITIN) for individuals or an Employer Identification Number (EIN) for non-individuals. If you are in process of applying for a U.S. TIN, you may complete the Tax Interview without the TIN. Once you receive your TIN from the IRS, take the interview again.

Source: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=201274700


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Mugwump said:


> I don't know if this is helpful since I'm a US citizen, but it took me months of emails with customer support and calls to the IRS to be able to use an EIN as a sole proprietor on Amazon's tax interview. (My company is a registered LLC in Minnesota filing as a sole proprietor.)
> 
> The trick is that, even if you're filling it out as an individual, if you're using an EIN the name of the "person" filing must match EXACTLY whatever person/entity is listed as the FIRST name on the IRS form SS-4. My SS-4 had my LLC's name first and my name second. B&N and Smashwords tax interviews were fine with me entering the name on the second line. Amazon's kept rejecting it until I put the LLC's name as the "individual/sole proprietor" and signed the interview with my own name.
> 
> Amazon had been trying to tell me that I had to use my own social and that's why I was getting an error, but the IRS says that it's a bad idea to give your social to Amazon and that's what EINs are for and that once they're assigned you have the right to use them anywhere you'd use a social. Finally an Amazon rep pointed out the quirk in their system that causes it to throw out applications that don't match the info on the SS-4 *exactly*.


I've tried this exact thing and it's still not accepting my info. I have an LLC. On KDP I use individual/soleprop, I enter the name exactly as listed on the SS-4, I enter the address exactly as listed on the SS-4, I enter my EIN exactly as listed on the SS-4....and it still says it's invalid.

Extremely frustrating.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

NoahPorter said:


> I've tried this exact thing and it's still not accepting my info. I have an LLC. On KDP I use individual/soleprop, I enter the name exactly as listed on the SS-4, I enter the address exactly as listed on the SS-4, I enter my EIN exactly as listed on the SS-4....and it still says it's invalid.
> 
> Extremely frustrating.


When did you apply for this EIN? It takes a week or two from the time the IRS assigns the EIN until it's entered into the database that Amazon checks to see whether it's valid or not.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Racetrack said:


> When did you apply for this EIN? It takes a week or two from the time the IRS assigns the EIN until it's entered into the database that Amazon checks to see whether it's valid or not.


That may be it...I received my EIN one week ago today. I thought that would be long enough for Amazon to recognize it...but maybe not?


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

NoahPorter said:


> That may be it...I received my EIN one week ago today. I thought that would be long enough for Amazon to recognize it...but maybe not?


I'd wait at least another week before trying again.


----------

